# Auto trans vacuum



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Those of you with ATs, are you pulling vacuum for the modulator off the manifold or carb base, and why? Thanks


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

I pull mine off a non-ported vacuum port off the carb.
No real good reason that I can think of either way. Just need to make sure it sees manifold vacuum not ported vacuum (ports above the throttle plate on most carbs)


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Great, that’s what I do also. Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm pulling vacuum from the original port on the carb base of the original carb because the car was designed that way. '67 GTO TH400 car. Has been working fine for the past 255,000+ miles and 55 years so I see no need to change things.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Agree with above. Buick experts say the same if it matters


----------



## Ebartone (Aug 18, 2019)

I’m just pulling mine off manifold vacuum, off of a performer rpm intake, where I put a T connector. No particular reason, was just easy to get to. Could just as easily have pulled it from a non-ported carburetor location. To my knowledge, there is no wrong answer here, as long as it‘s full manifold vacuum and not ported.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> Those of you with ATs, are you pulling vacuum for the modulator off the manifold or carb base, and why? Thanks


Intake. No reason, other then the dizzy in in the full vac port of the carb. 

As a result, when my brand new modulator blew, it sucked all the tranny fluid right into the number two cylinder. So I did a nice top-end lube on one cylinder, vs them all!


----------



## jmd55 (Oct 30, 2021)

like geeteeohguy says my 66 goes to carb i have never had a problem with it it came that way new i don't even remember any vac ports on my intake its original afb intake


----------

